
Berlusconi ‘flatters’ Emmanuel Macron with thinly-veiled jab at first lady - aleks1407
http://usarawpolitics.com/good-looking-mom-berlusconi-flatters-macron-thinly-veiled-jab-first-lady/
======
jerf
I have no idea why you think this is HN fodder, on any level.

